# Low Testosteron/Low Drive do not exist. Bad food does.



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

Like I posted in another thread I believe 'being LD' en 'having Low Testosterone' do not exist. That is, not as an explanation for the effect: having a low libido.

I thought it is in the food, or in the water. To much sugar, obesity, female hormones in the groundwater.

In this video Ori Hofmekler mentions the decline of sperm count and testosterone, as caused by diet and environment for the common citizen.

Defense Nutrition: Anti-Estrogenic Diet by Ori Hofmekler - YouTube

If these statistics about sperm count and testosterone are right, then people need to go back to the food and water they had available to them before the food-, pharmaceutical-, and the polluting-industries became big players.

Then their sex drive will strongly improve I think.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Is this a meat-based diet?

We eat a vegan diet, and dh has never had ED (he's 47). 

It's surprising to me how common ED seems to be. I had only barely heard of it before I came to TAM.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

See_Listen_Love said:


> Hi,
> 
> Like I posted in another thread I believe 'being LD' en 'having Low Testosterone' do not exist. That is, not as an explanation for the effect: having a low libido.
> 
> ...


I can believe this is true.

I've had periodic ED that comes and goes ever since I can remember going back to even when I was young. My diet as a bachelor was always lousy. Fast food.
Now I try to make up for it by being in good shape and excersizing a ton.

I haven't considered it a problem so far though, because I keep my wife satisfied and it works 85-90% of the time.

I'm 59, so I'm a good test of time.


----------



## long_done (Jun 5, 2014)

I hate to say it, but with the population getting more obese and out of shape, LD is going to become way more common.

Such a sad way to live life, to deprive one self and their partner of the greatest gift of all - love.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

jld said:


> Is this a meat-based diet?
> 
> We eat a vegan diet, and dh has never had ED (he's 47).
> 
> It's surprising to me how common ED seems to be. I had only barely heard of it before I came to TAM.


I do not know much about it, I have my own diet/way of eating which will look like it I guess. But here is a link to a review

Anti Estrogenic Diet

While I eat reasonably well, and exercise a lot, my sex drive is very healthy. Stress is a factor though. Taking your time is for relaxation, communication and sex itself is key.


----------



## Tomson (Mar 10, 2014)

I see your point. I would also say that lack of aspirin in your blood stream does not cause headache. However low libido arrives, if sex was previously good, then testosterone may help treat it even if the cause was all the things you mentioned in your post.


----------

